# BARGAINS--love 'em!



## vitauta (Oct 26, 2013)

i searched, but couldn't find, a thread devoted to 'bargains'.  let's see if this flies.... dc members quite frequently pass on information about a variety of special sale items and sites, but these are so often soon buried and lost....

here's my tip for the day:  anyone looking to buy an inexpensive slow cooker should check out the hamilton beach, 4 quart, steel oval cooker, that sears currently has on sale for $9.99.  i see that amazon has a 4 star rating for the model, but i have no direct info re this product.... 

if you have recently seen or heard of an awesome bargain buy, how about sharing it with your dc family...just post the specifics here, on our new 'message board' and let's see what happens....


----------



## bakechef (Oct 26, 2013)

vitauta said:


> i searched, but couldn't find, a thread devoted to 'bargains'.  let's see if this flies.... dc members quite frequently pass on information about a variety of special sale items and sites, but these are so often soon buried and lost....
> 
> here's my tip for the day:  anyone looking to buy an inexpensive slow cooker should check out the hamilton beach, 4 quart, steel oval cooker, that sears currently has on sale for $9.99.  i see that amazon has a 4 star rating for the model, but i have no direct info re this product....
> 
> if you have recently seen or heard of an awesome bargain buy, how about sharing it with your dc family...just post the specifics here, on our new 'message board' and let's see what happens....



I'm quite satisfied with my Hamilton Beach slow cooker!


----------



## bakechef (Oct 26, 2013)

Bj's Warehouse Club has Domino pure cane sugar $3.99 for a 10 pound bag (resealable plastic bag), this is quite a good deal for pure cane sugar.

Their store brand butter is $1.95 per pound (4 individual pounds per package).  I can vouch for this product, I've used a lot of it.


----------



## MrsLMB (Oct 27, 2013)

Good idea for a thread V - I'm sure many will benefit from the information - especially with the holidays coming up.


----------



## vitauta (Oct 29, 2013)

walmart is getting in on the action with hamilton beach slow cookers!  their sale is for the HB 5 quart, oval slow cooker for just $16.88, in your choice of four colors.  

you can get solomon northrup's book, '12 years a slave' (in kindle form) for just $.99 at amazon.


----------



## SherryDAmore (Oct 29, 2013)

bakechef said:


> Bj's Warehouse Club has Domino pure cane sugar $3.99 for a 10 pound bag (resealable plastic bag), this is quite a good deal for pure cane sugar.
> 
> Their store brand butter is $1.95 per pound (4 individual pounds per package).  I can vouch for this product, I've used a lot of it.



$1.95 PER POUND!!!!!  Seriously.  I will have a talk with my store manager.  $3.99/lb. here.  Grrr.


----------



## vitauta (Nov 1, 2013)

amazon has a good price on a waring 4 slice toaster oven, $27.  if you don't have amazon 'prime', you need to spend an additional eight dollars in order to qualify for free shipping.  the oven has a brushed steel finish with black top and housing. it has consistently high ratings in customer reviews. the few complaints tended to be about the oven's small size.


----------



## vitauta (Nov 1, 2013)

how about a bella belgian waffle maker?  makes  7"dia. waffles. retails for 49.99. macy's is selling them for 19.99.  sale price is good through 11-03.


----------



## vitauta (Nov 11, 2013)

here is another deal for a keurig office B145 coffeemaker--$135.00 with FREE shipping and 192 assorted k cups.

Keurig OfficePro B145 Coffee Brewer w/ 192 K-Cups for $135 + free shipping


----------



## Addie (Nov 11, 2013)

ATK showed on their "Kitchen Gadgets" segment an ice cream cone maker. Only $49.00 It was a Chef's Choice. 4.5 stars at Amazon. Free shipping. Think of the fun your kids can have in the summer.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 13, 2013)

I needed a rotisserie chicken today to make soup.  I went to Costco as their rotisserie chickens are $4.99.
I found rotisserie leg and thigh portions for 4.99 also. 3.25 lbs. I like dark meat the best.
You can buy just white meat to. No bones. It comes vacuum packed, ready to use. 

There was enough (8) to make soup twice for $4.99.


----------



## vitauta (Nov 27, 2013)

for those of you who are doing some holiday shopping online, i have a useful tip.  i have noticed that when i leave unpurchased items in my shopping cart, i will frequently receive an email, a gentle 'reminder' from the retailer, urging me to finish my order.  what can't be a coincidence i don't think, is the free coupon or free shipping offer that suddenly becomes available to me in these cases. 

oh, also, i just became aware of this site, camelcamelcamel.com that does tracking of product prices for amazon, bestbuy and newegg. you can track a particular item you wish to buy when the price is right, or it is a good place to shop for current sales for specific categories of items, such as 'kitchen and home', 'small appliances', etc....


----------



## MrsLMB (Nov 28, 2013)

I have played with this site and it looks like a good thing.

http://www.retailmenot.com/


----------



## vitauta (Dec 4, 2013)

today only, at kohl's:

KitchenAid 13-Cup Die Cast Food Processor

a 13 cup, die-cast fp in chrome or cappuccino, for $160 and free shipping, u.s. only.  reg. retail is $299.99. 
jeez, at that price, even I'M tempted....


----------



## vitauta (Dec 6, 2013)

George Foreman 5 Serving Electric Grill, Black: Appliances : Walmart.com

this george foreman grill special is for in-store pickup at walmart.


----------



## kleenex (Dec 7, 2013)

http://dayofthedozens.com/Assets/images/KrispyKreme-12-12-Coupon.jpg

Special one day use only coupon.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 7, 2013)

oh no, you DIDN'T, kleenex!  but you did, yes you did, yes you DID!  and now i have no choice, but....
do i kiss you? do i kill you? or just say byebye to my pre-holiday diet, with the shameless wave of my sticky sweet, donut lickin' fingers? oh keleenex, just look what you've gone and made me do now....


----------



## Addie (Dec 7, 2013)

vitauta said:


> oh no, you DIDN'T, kleenex!  but you did, yes you did, yes you DID!  and now i have no choice, but....
> do i kiss you? do i kill you? or just say byebye to my pre-holiday diet, with the shameless wave of my sticky sweet, donut lickin' fingers? oh keleenex, just look what you've gone and made me do now....



Not a  problem for me. No Krispy Kremes around here for a couple of hundred miles. And I am diabetic. So I wouldn't eat one anyway.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 27, 2013)

Picked one of these up at the local thrift shop for $5 (in better condition than the one pictured). I already have this size and mine are blue, but this is the set of pans my brother has and he doesn't have this size. It was too tempting to pass up--even if my brother didn't want it, I knew I could find a home for it in my cupboard.

Le Creuset 20 Vtg France Sauce Pot Orange Flame Cast Iron Enamel Wooden Handle | eBay


----------



## taxlady (Dec 27, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> Picked one of these up at the local thrift shop for $5 (in better condition than the one pictured). I already have this size and mine are blue, but this is the set of pans my brother has and he doesn't have this size. It was too tempting to pass up--even if my brother didn't want it, I knew I could find a home for it in my cupboard.
> 
> Le Creuset 20 Vtg France Sauce Pot Orange Flame Cast Iron Enamel Wooden Handle | eBay


You lucky duck.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Dec 27, 2013)

Sears Canada has all their Heritage and Cuisinart enameled cast iron dutch ovens on for 70% off. We picked up a Heritage 7 qt yesterday for $35.99.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 28, 2013)

Yay, CWS! That's a great deal.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 28, 2013)

taxlady said:


> You lucky duck.


Correction--my brother is the lucky duck.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 28, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> Correction--my brother is the lucky duck.


So, he does want it and you haven't decided to keep it. 

Just in case you don't know, Lee Valley is doing free shipping on $40+ orders placed by 6 January. I'm going to order some stuff that's on my wish list on their site. This is one of the items I'm getting: Lee Valley Tools - Important Announcementhttp://www.leevalley.com/en/garden/page.aspx?p=52305&cat=2,40733,44734&ap=3


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 23, 2014)

I found another one yesterday for $4--this one is mine. 

 Last week I stumbled across  3 dinner plates and 4 cereal/salad bowls that match my everyday dishes for $0.50 each. Replacements.com has the plates at 45.99 and the bowls at 19.99. 

 And the week before I stumbled across 4 wineglasses that are my everyday crystal (I don't use the Waterford except for on holidays) for 0.79 each. 

 For some reason, I've been lucky at the thrift stores lately. Still kicking myself in the butt that I didn't take the #3 cast-iron skillet yesterday and I can't justify the drive back in to the City to see if it is still there.

 Rock--Goodwill on Merivale has 50% off day on Jan 31.


----------



## Addie (Jan 23, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> I found another one yesterday for $4--this one is mine.
> 
> Last week I stumbled across  3 dinner plates and 4 cereal/salad bowls that match my everyday dishes for $0.50 each. Replacements.com has the plates at 45.99 and the bowls at 19.99.
> 
> ...



So it is safe to say we won't find you home on Jan. 31st.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 13, 2014)

I went to an estate auction this morning and snagged a 9-1/2 qt. Le Creuset oval dutch oven. Paid more than I wanted to...a lot less than new. It is HEAVY but I can't wait to use it to make tomato sauce during garden season...


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 13, 2014)

I went to an auction today and got this 9-1/2 qt Le Creuset oval ducth oven for less than 1/3 of what it lists on ebay.

ESTATE AUCTION - SUNDAY APRIL 13th MacLeans Warehouse - 1523 Laperriere Ave.

So what if the rest of my Le Creuset is blue, I know I will be using this (and gaining upperarm strength doing so--the darned thing weighs 15 lb).


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 13, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> I went to an auction today and got this 9-1/2 qt Le Creuset oval ducth oven for less than 1/3 of what it lists on ebay.
> 
> ESTATE AUCTION - SUNDAY APRIL 13th MacLeans Warehouse - 1523 Laperriere Ave.
> 
> So what if the rest of my Le Creuset is blue, I know I will be using this (and gaining upperarm strength doing so--the darned thing weighs 15 lb).



The color is perfect for fall cooking in the great white north!


----------



## Mad Cook (Apr 13, 2014)

Aunt Bea said:


> The color is perfect for fall cooking in the great white north!


I love the volcanic. My set of 3 ancient Le C pans (bought in the sale in 1980) are volcanic and I  managed to pick up two more in a thrift shop for £4.99. I love the colour - it cheers me up every time I get one out of the cupboard - and they are s-o-o long-lasting and useful.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 14, 2014)

I remember when my mom bought my set and some extra pieces for me (I picked blue--had they had purple then...). Anyway, she told me I should pick a color I liked because I was going to have them for the rest of my life...I remember saying something about I hoped I would still be able to lift them when I got old...that one I got at auction weighs about 15 lb empty. Not something you would want to drop on your toe or ceramic tile flooring...

BTW, I priced the pot I bought on line...new replacement price runs between $467-791. I wonder if I need to add a rider to my homeowners insurance policy to cover replacing all my LeCreuset...just wondering...


----------



## taxlady (Apr 14, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> I remember when my mom bought my set and some extra pieces for me (I picked blue--had they had purple then...). Anyway, she told me I should pick a color I liked because I was going to have them for the rest of my life...I remember saying something about I hoped I would still be able to lift them when I got old...that one I got at auction weighs about 15 lb empty. Not something you would want to drop on your toe or ceramic tile flooring...
> 
> BTW, I priced the pot I bought on line...new replacement price runs between $467-791. I wonder if I need to add a rider to my homeowners insurance policy to cover replacing all my LeCreuset...just wondering...


Phone your insurance company. Mine told me that my antique table and the silverware, etc. were covered and didn't need a rider.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 15, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> I remember when my mom bought my set and some extra pieces for me (I picked blue--had they had purple then...). Anyway, she told me I should pick a color I liked because I was going to have them for the rest of my life...I remember saying something about I hoped I would still be able to lift them when I got old...that one I got at auction weighs about 15 lb empty. Not something you would want to drop on your toe or ceramic tile flooring...
> 
> BTW, I priced the pot I bought on line...new replacement price runs between $467-791. I wonder if I need to add a rider to my homeowners insurance policy to cover replacing all my LeCreuset...just wondering...



I wouldn't worry about it, if you do have a fire they will probably just need a good scrubbing after they cool off!


----------



## taxlady (Apr 15, 2014)

Aunt Bea said:


> I wouldn't worry about it, if you do have a fire they will probably just need a good scrubbing after they cool off!


I have Copco enamelled, cast iron. The apartment I was living in was gutted by fire. The Copco pots were fine, except the wooden handle on the skillet. They were just about the only things that did survive the fire.

Take a picture of all of them and store it "in the cloud".


----------



## vitauta (Sep 27, 2014)

this deal's gotta hit somebody's sweet spot!  it's the kitchenaid 4.5 quart mixer, and it's going for $159.20.  i KNOW, right? you get the sale price by using a code for 20% off.  if you pay with mastercard, shipping is free. otherwise, it's 9.95. the sale mixer comes in silver, red and black, and the offer is good for about one day.
Receive 20% Off Your Purchase from The KitchenAid Blowout When You Spend $150+ | Gilt Groupe | About


----------



## bakechef (Sep 28, 2014)

If you have a Costco membership, they have professional quality 1/2 sheet rimmed baking sheets 2 for $7.99 after instant coupon, that brings them to $4 each, which is a steal.  This would be the perfect time to get more for holiday baking or to replace your funky looking ones.


----------



## vitauta (Sep 28, 2014)

keurig coffee kcups for 37 cents per cup, when you buy a minimum of 96 and use a coupon code. shipping is free.  

Coffee & Tea Deals – The best online deals & sales on Coffee & Tea


----------



## vitauta (Nov 25, 2014)

anybody still interested in a kitchenaid mixer?  thinking about christmas bakings? brad's deals has dug up a new best price on these ka's at kohl's:

http://blackfriday.bradsdeals.com/news/2014/11/24/best-black-friday-kitchenaid-mixer-deal-2014


----------



## bakechef (Nov 26, 2014)

vitauta said:


> anybody still interested in a kitchenaid mixer?  thinking about christmas bakings? brad's deals has dug up a new best price on these ka's at kohl's:
> 
> http://blackfriday.bradsdeals.com/news/2014/11/24/best-black-friday-kitchenaid-mixer-deal-2014



I believe that this was a top pick for consumer reports!  

Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## bethzaring (Dec 2, 2014)

I have just discovered a chain store called Tuesday Morning. Their website says it is closeouts from high end stores. I think I have been there every day for the past week


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 2, 2014)

Rut roh, Beth! You're in trouble now!  Tuesday Morning is a wonderful store! I love to prowl for discount Le Creuset, Calphalon, Cuisinart...  and that's just the kitchenware! Love that place.


----------



## Addie (Dec 3, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Rut roh, Beth! You're in trouble now!  Tuesday Morning is a wonderful store! I love to prowl for discount Le Creuset, Calphalon, Cuisinart...  and that's just the kitchenware! Love that place.





We have one up on Route 1A. I try to stay away from there. Otherwise I will never leave.


----------



## bethzaring (Dec 3, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Rut roh, Beth! You're in trouble now!  Tuesday Morning is a wonderful store! I love to prowl for discount Le Creuset, Calphalon, Cuisinart... and that's just the kitchenware! Love that place.


 

Unfortunately it is within walking distance of my house.  

I have signed up for email updates of new merchandise arrivals


----------

